# Samsung Galaxy Note Pro & Tab Pro leak via HUGE CES banner!



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2014)

Looks like 2014 is going to be the year of the maxi tablet!


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jan 6, 2014)

I would like a giant one, yes please. Now if it could run Adobe CS, properly, along with a wireless keyboard and mouse then we'd be talking.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2014)

Massive tablets could revolutionise education. Imagine every desk being a tablet...touch and voice activated self guided learning...


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2014)

Samsung led the way with the (then) much derided phablet and maybe they'll be the first to score a hit with a maxi tablet.


----------



## dervish (Jan 6, 2014)

editor said:


> Samsung led the way with the (then) much derided phablet and maybe they'll be the first to score a hit with a maxi tablet.



Wonder if apple will then follow with a maxi ipad?

Errr.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2014)

dervish said:


> Wonder if apple will then follow with a maxi ipad?
> 
> Errr.



Haha!


----------



## RedDragon (Jan 7, 2014)

Michael Bay lost for words whilst speaking at Samsung Press Conference, poor guy.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2014)

Haha talk about losing the plot!


----------



## editor (Jan 7, 2014)

Poor guy clearly froze with nerves. I think I'd be a bit nervous talking to such an immense crowd too.


----------



## mack (Jan 7, 2014)

I would have thought a film director wouldn't find it too hard to find a word or two to fill the dead air, feel a bit sorry for him actually.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2014)

He's meant to be a bit of a wanker and full of himself so I have no issue with him being taken down a peg or three.


----------



## editor (Jan 7, 2014)

Looks like he can handle himself. It's not every day you get attacked by an air conditioning unit!


> A battle involving bulky electronic apparatus has been waged on the set of Transformers: Age of Extinction. But rather than robot wars, this involved the film's director, Michael Bay, who saved himself and fellow cast and crew from injury by removing an air conditioning unit from the hands of a possibly intoxicated assailant.
> 
> According to a Paramount spokesman, the assailant – "allegedly under the influence of narcotics" – stormed onto the set with two companions and took aim at Bay's head with the unit. Bay duly "ducked and wrested the air conditioner from his attacker, preventing what could have been a serious accident". The director then apparently subdued his attacker, who was later arrested by police, along with two other men.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/film/2013/oct/17/michael-bay-attack-air-conditioning-unit





Kid_Eternity said:


> He's meant to be a bit of a wanker and full of himself so I have no issue with him being taken down a peg or three.


I wonder if you'd be full of the same newly found hate if he'd been onstage talking about a product by, you know, your favourite manufacturer.


----------



## RedDragon (Jan 7, 2014)

Samsung now seem to be hinting the prompt was not at fault.


----------



## mauvais (Jan 7, 2014)

I've been to Samsung speeches before. They're the most ridiculously scripted things I've ever seen. "We are glad to be here today", read off an autocue.


----------



## editor (Jan 7, 2014)

mauvais said:


> I've been to Samsung speeches before. They're the most ridiculously scripted things I've ever seen. "We are glad to be here today", read off an autocue.


*Nothing* can be worse than the Apple press launch I went to.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> Samsung now seem to be hinting the prompt was not at fault.



Yep and they've said publicly now it was all his fault. The guy fucked up and acted like an idiot the only people defending him are the usual fans of Samsung...predictable!


----------



## editor (Jan 7, 2014)

Who is a "fan" of Samsung? Who's "defending" him?  

I couldn't give much of a shit either way if this guy - who'd I'd previously never heard of - fucked up at a speech I had no interest in watching, but the way you seem to be _relishing_ his downfall is, frankly, a bit odd.


----------

